# Zaras spay scar - does this look right?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Zara had her spay op a few days ago and i was checking her over and i noticed one of her stitches was infects - i phoned up the vet and they said to bathe with salted water - which i did.

it is quite soar, even though Zara allowed me to have a good look at it!

personally i don't think it looks right - but typical me i might be over reacting - especially when it comes to my animals health!

what do you all think?

BTW the red marks her a result of her scratching - so she is wearing a t-shirt and her head collar to stop it!



















am i worryinig over nothing?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks ok to me. 

The raised look will go down when the sutures are removed. Seems to be healing well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I think your just worrying!  Look perfectly ok to me!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Looks ok to me.
> 
> The raised look will go down when the sutures are removed. Seems to be healing well.


well thats good to hear!

at one part its over laping the other bit of skin - is it meant to be like that as well.

she is trying her best to lick it, but obvioulsy she can't witht he head collar on - my poor girl!

the stitches will be out on monday!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

my moms dog had the same done a few weeks ago and naw you carnt tell she ever had it done .they did a realy good job...
apart from the stitchin being a bit messy it looks fine but keep an eye on it. or for peace of mind take her to another vets just to see what they think about it.
hope she feels better soon bless her...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> well thats good to hear!
> 
> at one part its over laping the other bit of skin - is it meant to be like that as well.
> 
> ...


Ye, the overlapping is normal. My dog had a lump removed a couple of months ago, his wound looked the same. It doesnt look nice, but will go down soon enough. The tension of the sutures prevent the skin from relaxing properly.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its ok i have seen alot better 

Some vets stich different my vet stich up in the inside so you cant see any stiches on the outside and it a nice line we no over lapping but the reason it looks like that is because the skin as been pulled together once the stiches are out the skin will in time go down to just leave a line on your girls belly

I would keep a eye on it for any discharge and keep it clean alot of spay wounds do go like this because of the animals jumping up or jumping down moving to fast or licking the wound 

But it will look alot better once it has healed 
I will try and take a picture of my cats belly when she had her spay the day before your girl so you can see hers if i can find her


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks all - its good to know that her wound is normal and i am over reacting ut: lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my boys sutures, and then a few weeks after they healed. You can see the horrible raised ridge went completely.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks :0

its good to know that i have nothing to worry about 


btw if she licks it will it make it worse?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> thanks :0
> 
> its good to know that i have nothing to worry about
> 
> btw if she licks it will it make it worse?


It will make it sore. It probably itches and feels tight. Once the stiches are out, she wont bother with it. Its nearly always the sutures that cause the irritation.

You can try rubbing in some aloe vare if you have any, that will help soothe it. Apart form that, prevent her as much as possible.

I removed my others dogs stitches early, as they were cutting in so much, but his wound was superficial (small mass removal) and didnt go through the muscle layers like a bitch spay.

This time next week she'll be fine.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It looks really good to me, she is probably scratching it because it is itching due to the healing process, same as us .......some itching is good it means it is on the mend. Just do what you are doing and DONT worry. xxxxxxx 
The time to worry would be if the scarring area was red, sore and raised, that would mean infection, and I dont see that here, it looks nice and clean.


----------

